# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  First Peek: Hyrel System 30M

## Davo

The differences between the System 30 and the System 30M are as follows:

1. Upgrade from mciro ATX to full ATX power supply - 650W, easier to upgrade to over 1kW if needed for future options.
2. Stainless Steel Control Panel - looks better, easier to keep clean, harder to damage.
3. Stainless Steel Drawer - convenient, functional tool and accessory storage.
4. Stainless Steel Plenum - additional material and process compatibility. *Announcement coming.
5. Move to 1/3 (from 2/2) Yoke configuration - three heads will have full 200x200x200mm print volume.
6. Upward compatibility with Gantry Option. *Announcement coming.
7. X-Axis Stretch Option available soon (+50mm).
8. Dual Bubble Covers - internal material storage on both sides; less overall clearance left to right (facility footprint) required.
9. Much more internal lighting of print area.
10. Constructed with new custom extrusions - very easy accessory mounting.
11. Orange acrylic/polycarbonate option, to filter UV light.

More info available in the near future.


 




For more information, PM me here, or reach us through http://hyrel3d.com

----------


## awerby

What about soluble supports? With all those extruder heads, can you print the part in ABS or PLA and the supports in HIPS or PVA? 

Andrew Werby

----------


## Davo

Yes. You can combine up to four different materials on a print.

There is built in support in Slic3r for external, infill, support and support interface to come from different heads already.

----------


## awerby

Have you actually done this yet? Can you point me to any pictures showing the process? Forgive my skepticism, but everybody seems to be using this same Slic3r software, although nobody seems to have been able to demonstrate the effective use of soluble supports. That's a major issue, since supports are necessary for many part configurations, a printer that can't use them requires a lot of hand-work to remove supports, and these materials aren't particularly easy to carve. Is there some reason besides the software that makes soluble supports difficult to implement? 

Andrew Werby

----------


## Davo

awerby,

I have not made multi-material prints personally, but our engineers have. I will ask the team to provide a video.

We are working on making it easier to have multiple models printed in different materials on the same print.

----------


## awerby

Printing in different materials is nice, but not crucial. Getting the software to differentiate between support material and the part, and then to print the support material in something soluble (eg HIPS in limonene or PVA in water) is the really important thing that none of the consumer-level FFF printers have been able to demonstrate. I'm not sure if it's a problem with the software or the hardware, but there must be some reason nobody can do it, although your machine might be an exception. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## 3DPBuser

I belive that one of the reasons is that ABS or PLA does not stick well to PVA / HIPS, and probably requires different temps and speeds

----------

